# syslog-ng hpet1: lost rtc interrupts

## pieter_parker

```
Aug  9 19:13:23 server [1725534.716160] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:23 server [1725534.849940] hpet1: lost 5 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:23 server [1725534.881354] hpet1: lost 6 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:23 server [1725535.233878] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:24 server [1725535.901802] hpet1: lost 5 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:24 server [1725536.236261] hpet1: lost 5 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:24 server [1725536.605737] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:25 server [1725536.756121] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:25 server [1725537.072150] hpet1: lost 5 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:25 server [1725537.324625] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:28 server [1725540.232381] __ratelimit: 6 callbacks suppressed

Aug  9 19:13:28 server [1725540.232381] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:28 server [1725540.317657] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:29 server [1725540.702289] hpet1: lost 6 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:30 server [1725541.705553] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:30 server [1725541.954154] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:30 server [1725542.374389] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:30 server [1725542.405825] hpet1: lost 6 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:30 server [1725542.541581] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:31 server [1725542.623092] hpet1: lost 6 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:32 server [1725543.877907] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:34 server [1725546.251434] __ratelimit: 6 callbacks suppressed

Aug  9 19:13:34 server [1725546.251434] hpet1: lost 5 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:34 server [1725546.504482] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:35 server [1725546.671647] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:35 server [1725546.838309] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:35 server [1725547.004803] hpet1: lost 5 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:35 server [1725547.340485] hpet1: lost 5 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:36 server [1725547.708523] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:36 server [1725547.875551] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:36 server [1725548.208840] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:36 server [1725548.293581] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:49 server [1725560.983971] __ratelimit: 10 callbacks suppressed

Aug  9 19:13:49 server [1725560.983971] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:50 server [1725561.736241] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:52 server [1725564.128256] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:54 server [1725566.116483] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:55 server [1725566.619460] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:56 server [1725567.706719] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:56 server [1725567.756527] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:56 server [1725567.873758] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:56 server [1725568.207375] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:56 server [1725568.374376] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:56 server [1725568.542115] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:57 server [1725568.707989] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:57 server [1725568.709074] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:57 server [1725569.177376] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:13:59 server [1725570.716001] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:01 server [1725572.838126] __ratelimit: 5 callbacks suppressed

Aug  9 19:14:01 server [1725572.838126] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:02 server [1725573.674126] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:03 server [1725574.712814] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:03 server [1725574.879630] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:03 server [1725575.212948] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:03 server [1725575.214126] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:05 server [1725577.086126] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:05 server [1725577.253001] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:05 server [1725577.419773] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:05 server [1725577.421153] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:07 server [1725579.260890] __ratelimit: 2 callbacks suppressed

Aug  9 19:14:07 server [1725579.260890] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:07 server [1725579.427873] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:10 server [1725582.304179] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:11 server [1725582.720148] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:11 server [1725583.389074] hpet1: lost 6 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:11 server [1725583.508063] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:12 server [1725583.926087] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:13 server [1725584.760126] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:13 server [1725584.927558] hpet1: lost 5 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:15 server [1725587.437648] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:15 server [1725587.535821] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:15 server [1725587.537870] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:16 server [1725587.788699] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:16 server [1725587.871593] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:16 server [1725588.573141] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:17 server [1725588.925729] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:17 server [1725589.260140] hpet1: lost 4 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:18 server [1725590.446644] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:19 server [1725590.998370] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:19 server [1725591.148614] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:19 server [1725591.149631] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:20 server [1725592.002378] hpet1: lost 3 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:20 server [1725592.035414] hpet1: lost 2 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:20 server [1725592.068906] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts

Aug  9 19:14:20 server [1725592.186332] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts
```

was bedeuten diese meldungen ?

kann das in verbindungen mit hohen io wait werten stehen die bei mir manchmal auftreten ?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Das bedeutet, dass der Kern ein paar Timer-ticks nicht mitbekommen hat. Ich würde vermuten, dass das an einem schlecht geschriebenem Modul/Treiber liegt. Eventuell auch ein langsames Gerät. Hohes io wait hört sich auj jeden Fall so an als könnte es der Grund sein, woher kommt der Wert und was heißt hoch?

Was sagt lsmod? Ist Virtualisierung im Spiel? Welche Geräte sind in dem Rechner? Was kannst du über den Kern sagen?

----------

## pieter_parker

die oben geposteten fehlermeldungen sind erst nach etwa 14 tagen uptime aufgetreten, davor war davon nichts im syslog

mir kam es auch so vor umsolaenger das system lief um so traeger und langsammer wurde es, hab inzwischen rebootet

ich benutze vmware-server 2, habe eine windows und eine linux vmware maschiene laufen

```
emerge --search vmware-server

*  app-emulation/vmware-server

      Latest version installed: 2.0.1.156745-r2
```

lsmod

```
Module                  Size  Used by

vmnet                  29940  44

vsock                  13948  0

vmci                   38936  1 vsock

vmmon                  55996  19

nvidia               7220668  26

snd_hda_codec_realtek   174004  1

snd_hda_intel          21836  2

snd_hda_codec          45672  2 snd_hda_codec_realtek,snd_hda_intel

snd_hwdep               6024  1 snd_hda_codec
```

lspci

```
00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express DRAM Controller (rev 01)

00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Primary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

00:06.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82X38/X48 Express Host-Secondary PCI Express Bridge (rev 01)

00:1a.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1a.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #5 (rev 02)

00:1a.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #6 (rev 02)

00:1a.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) HD Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1c.4 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 5 (rev 02)

00:1c.5 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) PCI Express Port 6 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 PCI Bridge (rev 92)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation 82801IR (ICH9R) LPC Interface Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801IR/IO/IH (ICH9R/DO/DH) 6 port SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801I (ICH9 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation GeForce 8600 GT (rev a1)

04:00.0 SATA controller: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

04:00.1 IDE interface: JMicron Technologies, Inc. JMicron 20360/20363 AHCI Controller (rev 02)

05:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)

06:00.0 Ethernet controller: Realtek Semiconductor Co., Ltd. RTL8111/8168B PCI Express Gigabit Ethernet controller (rev 02)
```

lsusb

```
Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 008 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 007 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 006 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046a:0023 Cherry GmbH Cymotion Master Linux Keyboard

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 045e:001e Microsoft Corp. IntelliMouse Explorer

Bus 001 Device 003: ID 0409:0050 NEC Corp.

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 0409:0059 NEC Corp. HighSpeed Hub

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001
```

hier ein bild von den iowait anzeigen

http://img526.imageshack.us/img526/7640/munin.png

ich habe zu der zeit von einer mit luks verschluesselten festplatte gelesen und auf eine nicht verschluesselte festplatte geschrieben, und spaeter andersherrum

emerge --info

```
Portage 2.1.6.13 (default/linux/x86/2008.0, gcc-4.3.2, glibc-2.9_p20081201-r2, 2.6.29-gentoo-r5 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.29-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Quad_CPU_Q6600_@_2.40GHz-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Wed, 15 Jul 2009 00:45:01 +0000

ccache version 2.4 [enabled]

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 2.1.8-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.4-r3

dev-util/ccache:     2.4-r7

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.4

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.6-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.1

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/sandbox.d /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="ccache distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.tiscali.nl/ http://gentoo.mneisen.org/ "

LANG="de_DE.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="de"

MAKEOPTS="-j8"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.europe.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac acl alsa arts berkdb bzip2 cli cracklib crypt cups dri dt dts dvd flac fortran gdbm gpm gtk hddtemp iconv id3tag imlib ipv6 isdnlog kde lm_sensors midi mmx mmxext mp3 mudflap ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nvidia opengl openmp pam pcre perl pppd python qt3 readline reflection session spl sse sse2 ssl ssse3 svg sysfs tcpd unicode win32codecs wxwindows x264 x86 xorg xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nv nvidia vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS, PORTDIR_OVERLAY
```

falls wichtig, die kernel config

grep -v '^#' /usr/src/linux/.config

http://pastebin.com/f690a9105

----------

## pieter_parker

haben dir die infos weitergeholfen und mir weiterzuhelfen ?

----------

## schmutzfinger

Ja, haben sie. Ich würde tippen, dass das Problem durch die Verwendung von vmware auftritt. Während die Module laufen sind wahrscheinlich die Interrupts etwas länger ausgeschaltet. Ein echtes Problem ist es aber wahrscheinlich nicht. Aber wenn der Rechner spürbar träge wird und die logs voll mit diesen Meldungen sind, dann würde ich mal gucken, ob es ohne vmware auch auftritt.

----------

## 3PO

 *pieter_parker wrote:*   

>  [...] ich benutze vmware-server 2, habe eine windows und eine linux vmware maschiene laufen ...

 

Hi, ich möchte jetzt nicht zu sehr OT werden, aber gibt es irgendwo ein HowTo für vmware-server 2.0.x für gentoo?

Seit dem Update von vmware-server 1.0.9 auf 2.0.1 läuft bei mir gar nichts mehr.  :Sad: 

----------

## pieter_parker

schmutzfinger, das traege werden tritt meistens auf nachdem der rechner 14 tage oder mehr mit vmware-serve2 lief, bin jetzt bei 6 tage uptime

3po,

ich hab in /etc/portage/package.keywords

app-emulation/vmware-server ~x86

app-emulation/vmware-modules ~x86

app-emulation/vmware-vix ~x86

eingetragen und emerge -av vmware-server gemacht

dann vmware-config.pl durchlaufen lassen und dann per http://localhost:8333 den rest eingestellt, das wars soweit im groben ganzen

----------

## 3PO

Geht bei Euch vmrun?

Wenn ich versuche eine VM auf der Console zu starten oder nur listen zu lassen bekomme ich eine Fehlermeldung.

Via Webinterface kann ich die VMs aber starten.   :Shocked: 

```
vdr02 ~ # vmrun -T server -h https://localhost:8333/sdk -u root -p ****** list

Error: The specified service provider was not found

vdr02 ~ #
```

----------

## pieter_parker

```
Sep 20 20:16:29 server [1639542.423252] hpet1: lost 1 rtc interrupts
```

die meldungen sind im syslog wieder da, und ich hab nun eine system uptime von 18 tagen

die meldungen tretten immer nur auf wenn die kiste ueber 2 wochen am stueck laeuft

----------

## schmutzfinger

Diesmal ohne vmware? Wenn du immernoch vmware nutzt dann halt mal alle VMs an, entlade die Module und lade sie wieder.  Verschwinden die Meldungen dann?

----------

## 3PO

Sorry @ pieter_parker wenn ich nochmal OT frage, aber geht bei Dir "vmrun"?

Kannst Du Deine VMs von der Console aus starten?

----------

